# Ladies, how tall are you?



## IszyStone (Jul 28, 2010)

Well the guys have one and I was curious about us! I'm just under 5'3", so I'm a short little big girl .


----------



## CherryRVA (Jul 28, 2010)

Am about 5'3". I keep asking Santa to bring me a few inches in height every year for Xmas, but he never does....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm juuuust under 4 foot 10. 

I look like a freakin bowling ball or something. I wouldn't mind being taller so that my weight could look better distributed.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm roughly 5'7. I always think I'm either too tall or too short, depending on the day.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm around 5'5" (Used to think I was 5'6" but someone put that thought away when they made a point of actually measuring my height...why the 1 inch should matter is beyond me, but they proved their point.)


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 28, 2010)

I never made it to 5' 1", just under by a wee smidge or so. I am a shorty


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'4.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'7 and depending on the day I wish I were just a smidge taller or shorter.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'7! I wish I was 5'10.


----------



## Micara (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'1". I've been the same height since I was 13.  I would love to be taller.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd love to be at least 5'1"  I've been the same height since I was 10.

10 years later... not even the least bit taller.

I am a "little person" actually  But shunned by that community all the same. I just can't win.


----------



## Puff1980 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'11


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 28, 2010)

5'7" for the win


----------



## Dolce (Jul 28, 2010)

5'5" and a half. I like my size. I like being me!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'8.............................Hard to miss me when I arrive somewhere beeing an SSBBW also!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Almost 5'5", which is ok, although I sometimes wish I was taller.


----------



## calauria (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm a shorty...5'3"


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 28, 2010)

Awww :really sad: I'm the only one under 5 feet :sad:


----------



## calauria (Jul 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Awww :really sad: I'm the only one under 5 feet :sad:



Awwwww...*hugs* You have nothing to worry about! You're just so short and cute!!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 28, 2010)

5'4" on a good day,i wish i was taller!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Awww :really sad: I'm the only one under 5 feet :sad:



You're like up to moob level for me. :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm about 5'2


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2010)

Darnit, where are all the 6 foot amazons?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Darnit, where are all the 6 foot amazons?



When I put on my three inch heels!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

double post


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> When I put on my three inch heels!



Night of the 5 foot 9 Black Amazon!

Gasp as she hypnotizes males with simple gestures!

Tremble as she crushes them in the palm of her hand!

.....I admit it.... I've been watching too many B-Movies.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Night of the 5 foot 9 Black Amazon!
> 
> Gasp as she hypnotizes males with simple gestures!
> 
> ...



Give me a name like Cleopatra Jones. Sounds like a good intro!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2010)

"Cleopatra Jones from the Black Lagoon vs Creepy Greek Waiters from Beyond the Grave"....

How does that one sound?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> "Cleopatra Jones from the Black Lagoon vs Creepy Greek Waiters from Beyond the Grave"....
> 
> How does that one sound?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, love it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You're like up to moob level for me. :wubu:



:blush:

I'm around that for most. I've met many people who make my neck hurt from always looking up at them, lol.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> :blush:
> 
> I'm around that for most. I've met many people who make my neck hurt from always looking up at them, lol.



We can be shorties together :happy::wubu:


----------



## Zowie (Jul 28, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> When I put on my three inch heels!



I was going to say the same, I've got a pair of 5 inch pumps. I love high heels, I feel like the queen on the world in them.  Only they make my feet hurt... so I just stand there and look pretty.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was going to say the same, I've got a pair of 5 inch pumps. I love high heels, I feel like the queen on the world in them.  Only they make my feet hurt... so I just stand there and look pretty.



I can't wear them for a long time though. But they are awesome.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'9" barefoot. Statuesque, I believe is the word . I love wearing heels, too, as it usually puts me "over the top" heightwise. I love a wedge heel, or a stack, because I get the height, and the stability. It helps when I'm stomping Tokyo. 

View attachment Giganta.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 28, 2010)

I am 5'10" barefoot! 

I don't wear heels, mostly because I am clutsy


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Darnit, where are all the 6 foot amazons?



I am close! About 5'9 and excotic looking. People always tell me I am an amazon.


----------



## Esther (Jul 28, 2010)

I am about 5'10'. I still like to wear heels... towering over my friends/boyfriends used to bother me, but I'm over it.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 28, 2010)

Im 5'3, and love being a shorty.  

Also Im not a heels person, so everyone towers over me all the time.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 28, 2010)

CherryRVA said:


> I keep asking Santa to bring me a few inches *in height* every year for Xmas, but he never does....




Nice save, there was almost a good line there.


----------



## escapist (Jul 29, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Im 5'3, and love being a shorty.
> 
> Also Im not a heels person, so everyone towers over me all the time.



Gahhh that just seems about perfect to me :wubu:

I don't know why but 5'3" - 5'4" is about average for me. I've never seriously dated anybody much taller than 5'7" admittedly I'm curious about it sometimes.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 29, 2010)

escapist said:


> Gahhh that just seems about perfect to me :wubu:
> 
> I don't know why but 5'3" - 5'4" is about average for me. I've never seriously dated anybody much taller than 5'7" admittedly I'm curious about it sometimes.



I've been with 5'1", I've been with 5'9". I have NOTHING against the smaller girls, cute and fun size...but to be honest, at 6'4", the bending, craning, etc. does tend to wear on your neck and back after awhile, though I don't complain...I'm thankful for anyone who wants to be with me lol


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 29, 2010)

All you ladies who are complaining about being too short need to cut that shit out and bring yourselves over to Buffalo to be cheered up... if'n ya follow me. 
Mmmmm..... short women.... *drools*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 29, 2010)

I did not see this thread darn it I am like 4"11, 5"
And freak proud  Its awesome being short and hey I can go on roller coaster rides I am happy. And sure there are negatives I guess, but I don't think about em I just look at the positive side of things like mostly everyone is taller then me.:happy: I loves it


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 29, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> All you ladies who are complaining about being too short need to cut that shit out and bring yourselves over to Buffalo to be cheered up... if'n ya follow me.
> Mmmmm..... short women.... *drools*



Missed the edit deadline... see avatar.
I'm 5'11".


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 29, 2010)

It's funny that I have a preference for tall men. I seem to enjoy them towering over me. It's not hard for that to happen, though, lol. Being between 4'9" and 4'10" will make that pretty darn easy.

Still... :wubu: tall guys.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> It's funny that I have a preference for tall men. I seem to enjoy them towering over me. It's not hard for that to happen, though, lol. Being between 4'9" and 4'10" will make that pretty darn easy.
> 
> Still... :wubu: tall guys.



I just have to say CarlaSixx your FREAKING AWESOME short people rule. I mean tall people are cool to, but short people rule haha


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 30, 2010)

oddly I have only dated 1 girl shorter than I am. lol.

I need a girl a good 5 inches shorter and this German/Swiss infested Nebraska doesnt help that. lol


----------



## retardia (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm 5'5" and I like my height, though I'd kill to be 5'7" and have 2 inch longer legs! I like tall guys (6' and over), I love being hugged by a tall guy and be smudged into their chub :eat2:


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 30, 2010)

about 5'6-5'7


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Jul 30, 2010)

wow one lady is 6ft 3... thankgod there are people over my 6ft


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 31, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> I'm *5'8*.............................Hard to miss me when I arrive somewhere beeing an *SSBBW *also!



Me too! (Actually I'm really about 5' 7 3/4" but I round up!)


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 31, 2010)

escapist said:


> I've never seriously dated anybody much taller than 5'7" admittedly I'm curious about it sometimes.




We would hurt you...

...you would love it...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

5'8 1/2 but I just say 5'8.


----------



## taobear (Aug 1, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> We would hurt you...
> 
> ...you would love it...


LOL you promise???


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 2, 2010)

i'm about 5'7 last i checked... which was long ago!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Aug 2, 2010)

So I am guessing no one else is 6ft tall.. Arghh I am on my own... would anyone like to swap and be 6ft and ill be 5ft 9 for the day.. would love to know what its like


----------



## Cors (Aug 2, 2010)

5'5", wish I am taller.


----------



## Melian (Aug 3, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> So I am guessing no one else is 6ft tall.. Arghh I am on my own... would anyone like to swap and be 6ft and ill be 5ft 9 for the day.. would love to know what its like



I'd trade!!!

I'm 5'9" and a bit, but constantly wear huge heels to hit around 6'1". It's great to be tall.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'd trade!!!
> 
> I'm 5'9" and a bit, but constantly wear huge heels to hit around 6'1". It's great to be tall.



This is kind of funny, because the only picture I've seen with any sort of comparison is with Djudex, and you look TINY. Like, 5'2''.


----------



## djudex (Aug 3, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> This is kind of funny, because the only picture I've seen with any sort of comparison is with Djudex, and you look TINY. Like, 5'2''.



That happens to everyone who stands next to me. It's a gravitational dilation effect.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 3, 2010)

djudex said:


> That happens to everyone who stands next to me. It's a gravitational dilation effect.



I'd probably only reach your belly button :blush:


----------



## twistedpixie (Aug 3, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> So I am guessing no one else is 6ft tall..



I'm a little over 6ft.


----------



## fitforfat (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm 5'5.5'' to be exact. Pretty average I'd say.


----------



## mischel (Oct 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> That happens to everyone who stands next to me. It's a gravitational dilation effect.



Nope. I'd have seen this effect on me either then. I'm sure it's your epic beard.
This is maybe the definition of "larger than life".


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm roughly 5ft6... or 5ft9 in my boots


----------



## Venom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm only 5'7" but I have quite a few pairs of 5" heels to be taller.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 6, 2010)

6ft here. I used to get "do you play netball dear?"
Now I get "Goreki! Can you come and get this off the shelf for me!"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 6, 2010)

I like tall women.

But I like short women too.

I remember back in the day when I was a videostore clerk...this dwarf woman came in to hand in some DVDs. If it wasn't unprofessional, I would have asked her out for coffee there and then--she was one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen.


----------



## MasterShake (Oct 6, 2010)

Dear ladies,

Please to be posting pictures of yourself in which your height (or lack thereof) is clearly displayed and/or contrasted. Doors, doorways, 6' rulers, inflatable replicas of me, you know, whatever.

I know what you're saying: "MasterShake, there are probably other forums dedicated to your perverse fetish for short and tall gals".

You're probably right. But still, please to be posting your pics. :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 6, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Please to be posting pictures of yourself in which your height (or lack thereof) is clearly displayed and/or contrasted. Doors, doorways, 6" rulers, inflatable replicas of me, you know, whatever.
> 
> ...



Lol! This kinda pic exists of me, lol.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 6, 2010)

Goreki said:


> 6ft here. I used to get "do you play netball dear?"
> Now I get "Goreki! Can you come and get this off the shelf for me!"



Netball? Is that like volleyball or basketball?

Either way, I know how the get this off the shelf business is.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 6, 2010)

For your height fetish pervy viewing pleasure 

Me compared to a doorknob at the regular height. What that is, I'm not sure, but I'm definitely short, lol.







Yeah. Excessively short, lol.


----------



## MasterShake (Oct 6, 2010)

Eye level to a light-switch???

This is hawt...go on! :smitten:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm 5' 6"... which can be pretty lame sometimes. 
Like whenever I wear heels... I end up being over 6' tall... damn heels.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 6, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Eye level to a light-switch???
> 
> This is hawt...go on! :smitten:



Actually, the light switch is a little higher up than eye level... bout 2 inches, lol.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Actually, the light switch is a little higher up than eye level... bout 2 inches, lol.



You are so little! I went to stand beside my doorknob to compare. Wow.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You are so little! I went to stand beside my doorknob to compare. Wow.


Lol, yeah. I'm jut under 4 foot 10. :blush:


----------



## Zowie (Oct 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol, yeah. I'm jut under 4 foot 10. :blush:



Hahaha, not to sound weird but... that's incredibly cute? 

Oh, and I love your sunglasses.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, not to sound weird but... that's incredibly cute?
> 
> Oh, and I love your sunglasses.



:blush:

Well thank you!

:blush:


----------



## Lalazuu (Oct 6, 2010)

i am about around 5'10 - 5'11.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 6, 2010)

I am 6'3" but when I pretend to be a lady I play down to 6'1" so no one in the WNBA is suspicious.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm 5'7". If I could choose I'd be more like 5'4" or 5'5".


----------



## MasterShake (Oct 6, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm 5' 6"... which can be pretty lame sometimes.
> Like whenever I wear heels... I end up being over 6' tall... damn heels.



Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 12, 2010)

5ft 2.5in (and yes I count that half of an inch, darnit ), and yet oddly curvy


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 18, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Please to be posting pictures of yourself in which your height (or lack thereof) is clearly displayed and/or contrasted. Doors, doorways, 6' rulers, inflatable replicas of me, you know, whatever.
> 
> ...



Why am I posting this.....I was at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. This is me in comparison to a baby whale LOL. I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Why am I posting this.....I was at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. This is me in comparison to a baby whale LOL. I'm laughing so hard right now.



i'd like to compare you to my baby whale 

hahahaha! sorry, i had to:happy:


----------



## Kazak (Oct 18, 2010)

there is a lady that comes into my work thursdays, when she puts her skates on shes 3 feet tall.


----------



## MasterShake (Oct 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Why am I posting this.....I was at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. This is me in comparison to a baby whale LOL. I'm laughing so hard right now.



Squee!! You are so amazingly cute beautiful hot girl next door beauty queen! :bow: :smitten:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 18, 2010)

Gotta love the short stacks... yummm


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 19, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> 5ft 2.5in (and yes I count that half of an inch, darnit ), and yet oddly curvy



I demand evidence of such curves! Not really but I just felt like saying that.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 19, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> 5ft 2.5in (and yes I count that half of an inch, darnit ), and yet oddly curvy



oddly curvy? curves on one side bigger that the curves on the other side? more curves on one side? I agree with Joe we need pics and lots of them. 



and if you're too shy to post here you can always pm them


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 5'1...on a good day


----------

